# A new Monte Coming out !!



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

A new Monte coming out.

A small article from Cigar Encyclopedia -



The Cubans debuted a new, small size of Montecristo at the InterTabac fair in Dortmund, Germany last year, but we missed until we saw the report in the European Cigar-Cult Journal. The new Montecristo Puritos is a short-filler cigar of 4 3/8 inches long and 26 ring gauge, a little shorter than the current, handmade Joyitas. The price is quite attractive at 1 Euro (about $1.27 U.S.) each.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Should be a nice smoke if you don't have enough time for a bigger cigar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> A new Monte coming out.
> 
> A small article from Cigar Encyclopedia -
> 
> The Cubans debuted a new, small size of Montecristo at the InterTabac fair in Dortmund, Germany last year, but we missed until we saw the report in the European Cigar-Cult Journal. The new Montecristo Puritos is a short-filler cigar of *4 3/8 inches long and 26 ring gauge*, a little shorter than the current, handmade Joyitas. The price is quite attractive at 1 Euro (about $1.27 U.S.) each.


That's quite tiny! They give a release time frame?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Not to doubt you personally, but I can hardly believe that Habanos would release a "new" cigar in short filler given their 4 year effort to discontinue all short filler cigars. Of course, they did not discontinue Guantanamera. But in Montecristo? Somehow I doubt it. But I am pretty out of the loop on new things. Sure seems unlikely to me. Another complete reversal surprise. If I only had enough fingers to count the times that has happened.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Not to doubt you personally, but I can hardly believe that Habanos would release a "new" cigar in short filler given their 4 year effort to discontinue all short filler cigars. Of course, they did not discontinue Guantanamera. But in Montecristo? Somehow I doubt it. But I am pretty out of the loop on new things. Sure seems unlikely to me. Another complete reversal surprise. If I only had enough fingers to count the times that has happened.


I think consolidate would be a better way to say it. They sell the hell outta Jose Piedra's, and to a lesser extent Guants and Quinteros. Partagas, H.Upmann, and RyJ all have machine made counterparts, this doesn't seem too unusal to me.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds a good idea to me, perfect for a short smoke as well as for beginners just getting into cigars, good price too!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> That's quite tiny! They give a release time frame?


Thats all it said ! I guess we will have to wait. Maybe they will be released with the new BGMs. LOL


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Its a nice way for people to get into smoking habanos-they get the taste without having all the potential problems of poor burns, nicotine hits, running out of cash/time, etc.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow...a new Monte SMALLER than the Joyita? :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

That's a cigarrito/chico size. doesn't MC aleady have those out?!


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> A new Monte coming out.
> 
> A small article from Cigar Encyclopedia -
> 
> The Cubans debuted a new, small size of Montecristo at the InterTabac fair in Dortmund, Germany last year, but we missed until we saw the report in the European Cigar-Cult Journal. The new Montecristo Puritos is a short-filler cigar of 4 3/8 inches long and 26 ring gauge, a little shorter than the current, handmade Joyitas. The price is quite attractive at 1 Euro (about $1.27 U.S.) each.


Do you guys really enjoy a cigar this size. I have very little experience with cigars in this size range. Seams more cigarette like.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Do you guys really enjoy a cigar this size. I have very little experience with cigars in this size range. Seams more cigarette like.


When time is real issue, they're perfect! :w

:ms NCRM


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I think consolidate would be a better way to say it. They sell the hell outta Jose Piedra's, and to a lesser extent Guants and Quinteros. Partagas, H.Upmann, and RyJ all have machine made counterparts, this doesn't seem too unusal to me.


Yeah, but smitty, while there are a lot of machine mades across all of the big marques, they are not actively coming out with new ones, and so says, the ones you CAN get are on the way out. JLP and Guantanamera notwithstanding, I can't see how they could justify coming out with a MM Monte as an introductory cigar with all of the effort towards discontinuing 50 others. However, as was stated above, they do need SOME way to get rid of the cut ends of the cigars, so maybe they feel a new purito/cigarillo is not the same thing.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

That's awfully small, no bigger than a king size cigarett and I would say dam expensive, at a dollar and a quarter each. I cannot see them become very popular, but that's just me!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sounds like a mini/club/purito sized type of cigar.

those can be pretty kick ass... sold in small boxes of 20 in groups of 5, most of the time between 50 and 90 bucks (depending on size/brand).

would be cool to see.

i'm still waiting on the world-wide release of the damn RA Belicosos! :c


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

man, i can get jose piedras for about $.30 more a stick than those new montes. i'll pass.

bruce


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'm still waiting on the world-wide release of the damn RA Belicosos! :c


Any idea when the one year "test period" is supposed to end? Got a box from the UK which I think is the only market right now. Does this mean you're off the wagon


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

IHT said:


> sounds like a mini/club/purito sized type of cigar.
> 
> those can be pretty kick ass... sold in small boxes of 20 in groups of 5, most of the time between 50 and 90 bucks (depending on size/brand).
> 
> ...


These? Click here


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

The Puritos have been out for at least three weeks.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Navydoc said:


> Any idea when the one year "test period" is supposed to end? Got a box from the UK which I think is the only market right now. Does this mean you're off the wagon


I'm wondering the same thing Paul. Damn UK prices are killer


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody tried these yet?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I just tried the Monte Purito while on a cruise ship in the Islands. I picked them up a 5 pack for an outrageous 19.95 at Pussers in Tortola BVI. Then again, they were selling a box of 25 Monte 5's for like 257 or so...

Tasted like classic monte to me. I enjoyed it as a short smoke. It lasted about 30 minutes but I am a slow smoker. Seemed a little harsh in the last 1/3. I had two and gifted the other 3 to some family with me.

I will be considering picking up some in the future as a short smoke as I've seen them for around 98.00 for 5 x 20.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

JohnnyFlake said:


> That's awfully small, no bigger than a king size cigarett and I would say dam expensive, at a dollar and a quarter each. I cannot see them become very popular, but that's just me!
> 
> JohnnyFlake


If you think they are expensive, try buying the joyitas. They go for about $100 to 130 a box (about $4-$5 each). A lot of people will not touch them because of the size but there are suckers (like me) who absolutely swear by this size that we keep on buying them.

Especially when we pair that joyita with a longo:w


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I had them , I wasn't impressed. 
Maybe they were too green , I will never buy them again.
I think they were in boxes of 50. But I bought mine about 6 months ago or longer. The box that i bought didnt taste nothing like the Monti's i have ever smoked. Maybe with a couple of years on them , i might change my mind.

Mike


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

(thanks for the news!) im waiting for the new Monte *Petit Edmundo*!! i thought it was to be released when the RyJ SHort Churchill was (may-ish of this year) but they dont seem to be even close to release. any news there??

instead of 5 3/8 x 52 it will be 4 7/8 x 50. or something close to that


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> (thanks for the news!) im waiting for the new Monte *Petit Edmundo*!! i thought it was to be released when the RyJ SHort Churchill was (may-ish of this year) but they dont seem to be even close to release. any news there??
> 
> instead of 5 3/8 x 52 it will be 4 7/8 x 50. or something close to that


They are out at various vendors.


----------

